# install FreeBSD 8.3 in DL380G8 can't boot



## shadow (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello,

Did any one try to install FreeBSD 8.3 or 9.0 on a HP DL380 G8 server? I installed this morning and have some problems:

If I configure and start up the NIC, the system goes down.
If I configure the NIC but not start up, after reboot, the system goes down.


----------



## meroverance (Sep 6, 2012)

I had this same problem with our HP DL360G8.  Here's a link I found that helped me.

http://blog.hostileadmin.com/2012/06/14/freebsd-on-hp-proliant-dl360p-g8-servers


----------

